# 200 w mod kanger or smok



## Marius1988 (10/5/16)

Hi Guys need some advice I am looking at moving over to a 200 watt mod and I am between the Smok R200 with the tfv4 or the Kbox 200 with the toptank mini . So any advice pros n cons I need to look at since YouTube reviews aren't really helping.

Thanks


----------



## Stosta (10/5/16)

Marius1988 said:


> Hi Guys need some advice I am looking at moving over to a 200 watt mod and I am between the Smok R200 with the tfv4 or the Kbox 200 with the toptank mini . So any advice pros n cons I need to look at since YouTube reviews aren't really helping.
> 
> Thanks


I really like my KBox 200W. The only problem I have with it is the notorious paint job that seems to plague Kangertech, but it's light, comfy, easy to use. Even with the paint issues (which bug me a LOT), I would really recommend it.


----------

